# Need recipe for homemade dog biscuits w/o wheat



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any recipes for dog biscuits without whole wheat flour? Both of my dogs itch terrible after I made some with wheat flour. I then got some alternative flours: buckwheat flour (which I guess isnt a true flour -its a fruit- and has to be with another flour to rise) oat flour, oat bran, and spelt flour. I subed the wheat flour with all of these flours and my Meb puked. Didnt know if that was just a fluke so a few days later I gave him another bone and he puked again. I really dont want to used white flour as all the good stuff is processed out of it. Does anyone have any recipes. Bone biscuits are so expensive and I really enjoy making them and freezing them, but this experimenting is getting expensive!! Thanks Cindy


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have reason to believe wheat flour bothers my dog too and a couple friends recommended potato flour instead. You might still have to do some experimenting as I've hear you need to use less potato flour than wheat.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

like Jamie said, you could try potato flour

here is just a few recipes i found, the second one uses rice flour

http://hubpages.com/hub/Cookies-for-Allergies


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, I will try both the potato and rice flours


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

This site seems to have several recipes for various treats. 

http://www.dogaware.com/treatref.html


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the website!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

carob biscuits
6 cups rice flour,
1/8 cup peanut oil, 1/8 cup margarine, preferably heart smart, 1 tablespoon of brown sugar or maple sugar, 2 - 3 oz carob chips, 1 cup water, 1/4 cup milk, 1 egg, 1/2 cup non fat, dry milk flakes. 

I N S T R U C T I O N S 
Preaheat Oven: 300 degrees
Grease or spray cookie sheets

Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl. Add remaining ingredients and mix until blended. Dough will be stiff. 
Chill. 

Roll dough on a greased cookie pan and cut into shapes 1/2 inch thick. Bake for 1 hour.
dough can be frozen


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.marthabeth.com/dogbiscuits.html

the website i added is for gluten free dog biscuits and other treats and foods.


----------



## kascha13 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have used blended oatmeal and rye flour. I don't have a recipe that is measured. I experiment with different ingredients (natural peanut butter, eggs, plain yogurt, honey, bananas, raw chopped sweet potatoes, dried chopped apples and I have even put in dried blueberries. My dogs love the taste. Making homemade biscuits takes time to get them crunchy without burning but I feel it's worth the effort. 

Good luck.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

my boy was recently diagnosed with food allergies. its the wheat and corn and sorghum that bother my boy. He'll eat them all and it won't bother his tummy but he gets the itchies.

As a compulsive baker and general nerd I took it upon myself over the last couple weeks to find a perfect substitute. Plus my dog is spoiled rotten and I feel obligated to keep it that way.
So far I have found (after much trial and error) that a 2:1 mix of brown rice flour to buckwheat flour is almost exactly approximate to wheat flour in texture, moisture retention and working characteristics. I mix up two pounds BRF and one pound Buckwheat flour 

The Brown Rice Flour constitutes most of the "body" of the mix and the Buckwheat Flour (which is in no way similar to wheat of any kind) adds a bit of "heft" and "thickness" to the mix. 

oatmeal and rye flours are both good to use as well. Rye will end up making your dough a tad heavier and stiffer to work which is great for Peanut butter treats or anything else with a gooey/viscous ingredient. Oatmeal flour is a fairly good proximate to white flour and can be substituted for it at a 1:1 ratio. 

to help make your biscuits crunchy minus the burn double bake them. bake them once like usually at whatever temp and time works for you. when they're set up good and cooked through pull and cool (cool on the same sheet pan they baked on. don't move them off the sheet) drop the temp on your oven to somewhere between 180-200. put treats back in after they've cooled and leave for another two to three hours. Cut off oven and leave door closed. Go away for another two to three hours. 

mess around with the exact temps and times. Making sure they're bone dry does two important things. First it makes them crunchy and hard which dogs like and is better for their teeth. Secondly it greatly increase the shelf life by removing the moisture that usually contributes to mold formation. When bone dry they can be stored like crackers and stay good indefinately, or until mold has appeared. 

hope that helps some
-c


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Wheat Free Salmon Treats

1 8 oz. can salmon with juice 
1/2 cup chopped parsley 
3 eggs, shells included 
1/2 cup sesame seeds ground up in coffee grinder 
1/2 cup flax seeds ground up in coffee grinder 
2-3 cups potato flour 

Put these ingredients into a food processer, mix VERY WELL. Pour 2 or 3 cups potato flour through the opening while the motor is running. When the dough forms, like a pie curst, and rolls into a ball it is ready to take out. 

Put this onto potato floured counter or board. Knead more flour into this and when it is a rolled out cookie consistancy, it is ready to roll out into about 1/4 inch thick. You can use a pizza cutter to roll out long strips and then cut crosswise to make samll squares . If you want FANCY you may use a cookie cutter. Bake on cookie sheets, sprayed Pam or line the sheet with parchment paper. Put in as many as will fit. Usually two whole cookie sheets suffices. Bake this in a 375º oven for 20 min. Turn and rotate the cookie sheets and bake about 10 more minutes. You can make them as soft or as hard as you want.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSD10This site seems to have several recipes for various treats.
> 
> http://www.dogaware.com/treatref.html


thank you for this website! I'm going to make the liver brownies for Wolfgang's first birthday!!!!


----------

